# First "accutron"



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Just bought my first pre-owned Accutron!! What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Now thats very nice mate ,well done


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice, see how many times you catch yourself holding your wrist to ear from now on.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul H. said:


> Just bought my first pre-owned Accutron!! What do you think?


That's a cracker, that's what I think! :thumbsup:

Love presentation watches and their unique dials.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Paul H. said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought my first pre-owned Accutron!! What do you think?
> ...


mine give me ear ache-lovely things :walkman:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely! I have been educated....in all the years i have been into tuning fork watches, this is the first time i have seen that movement with a single coil.

Rob


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's the only one with a single coil.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi thats a really nice looking watch nice dial


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Hi thats a really nice looking watch nice dial


Thanks - am going to try to investigate history of JBH 1978

Cheers!


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Paul H. said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi thats a really nice looking watch nice dial
> ...


Well my Accutron arrived today - looks great - a few nicks and scratches but overall in great shape for a 1975 watch!

Strap was plasticy so I will look for one that suits.

I see what people mean about "hummer......" What a great sound!!

I will track the time accuracy but have one question - is there an adjustment for fast / slow??

thanks pjh


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Paul H. said:


> Paul H. said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


Silver Hawk is the one to answer that for you. It may benefit from a service I'd suggest if you are having timing issues


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> Paul H. said:
> 
> 
> > Paul H. said:
> ...


Following 219 image pinched from the web without permission.

You will see a 4 pronged adjuster on the end of the tuning fork steel cup (where the coil is). Move it towards the movement to increase frequency, move it away from the movement to decrease frequency. Only move it a small amount i.e. one division. There is also another adjuster on the other side of the fork; adjust one or both depending on how far out it is.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Paul H. said:
> ...


thanks Silver Hawk!! pjh


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Found this - match the logo on the door to the watch


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Great find! You now also have Charlotte, North Carolina to go by in your search. Could be the company still exists.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That is good. I have the same one only not branded.

Also with the 219 'half fork' movement.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

DavidH said:


> That is good. I have the same one only not branded.
> 
> Also with the 219 'half fork' movement.


Nice one!! Cheers pjh


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

I should have ask but just discovered I could change the date by moving the crown clockwise.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent Paul,

great watch and super cool with the logo. I love my Accutrons and have a few 219's too. As well as the hum and uniqueness of all the tuning fork movents, I particularly like them for their simplicity and the elegant look of the movements.

good luck with the research and do fill us in with details as and when you find them.

Andy


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Been wearing her off and on since the 15th and the time is still bang on!! No need to adjust. Have had very little luck tracing her history.


----------



## T-2 (Jan 27, 2009)

It seems you have a bit of "Teamster" union history there.

Your on a mission finding out the history of the watch but this might help you re the founder of the company.

http://www.historync.org/laureate%20-%20Doc%20Thurston.htm

It seems they were taken over by a haulage company called Browns which went bust in 1990.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

T-2 said:


> It seems you have a bit of "Teamster" union history there.
> 
> Your on a mission finding out the history of the watch but this might help you re the founder of the company.
> 
> ...


thanks - I tried to contact the site but e-mail not able to be delivered - not giving up as yet

cheers pjh


----------

